

Will the Apple Watch change the way we read - lloydjennings
https://medium.com/@JustJackMe/apple-watch-will-change-the-way-we-read-5b7f207b2e0b

======
valarauca1
Betteridge's law of headlines is an adage that states: "Any headline which
ends in a question mark can be answered by the word no."

Source:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

